# Robert Jeffrey on Satan’s opposition to total depravity



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 1, 2020)

... This revealed truth has often been sneered at, or, where any thing like a sense of decency remains, attempted to be explained away by learned dissertations on figures of speech, and eastern personification, and hyperbole. Such a method of getting rid of a humiliating and troublesome doctrine may satisfy the corrupt infidel and the nominal Christian; but no sooner has the Spirit of God made a movement against the citadel of unbelief, and softened the stony heart, and touched the unclean lips with a live coal from the altar, than the reality of the devil’s presence and operation is felt and acknowledged. There is then an end of all delusion: sin stands disclosed in all its hideousness and hatefulness and sin is the name given to many thoughts, words, and actions, which were once regarded as any thing but offensive, either in the sight of God or man. ...

For more, see Robert Jeffrey on Satan’s opposition to total depravity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

